# Chacoans



## SamBobCat (May 3, 2014)

Where is the number one best and cheapest place to get a baby chacoan?? I need it shipped unless they're based out of Oregon. So far I'm going with Underground Reptiles but is there someone more reliable? The pics of the mom and dad don't really look like giants but I can't really tell. Also are all giants really light colored sort of like blues??


----------



## karljr2k4 (May 4, 2014)

I got my Sai from underground reptiles. you can even choose the sex. i wanted a male chacoan and that's what i got!! look at my thread and you can see him from when i got him until now.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 4, 2014)

Could you put some pics of him on this thread?


----------



## Deac77 (May 4, 2014)

Chacoans are the same as bws they get no larger, and coloration is just as random.


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

You're located in Oregon, @SamBobCat ? Have you tried any reptile shows near you?


----------



## RickyNo (May 6, 2014)

Underground reptiles are a really good breeder. I watch their youtube vids all the time. They are the only breeder that guarantees your male or female requests. My tegu is 8 months old and 3 ft 3. In a normal photo he doesnt really look that big. but if I put him next to something to compare him too hes huge! So dont let some photos fool you on actual size.

Heres a photo of my gf holding Loki a few weeks ago.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 6, 2014)

Josh said:


> You're located in Oregon, @SamBobCat ? Have you tried any reptile shows near you?


Yes I have, I go to as many as I can. I haven't been looking, however, the last reptile show I went to was the one that got me interested in tegus so I decided to start research and I have done LOADS of research and I think I'm ready. I will definitely need to learn a lot more but I have enough knowledge to start.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 7, 2014)

And @Josh yes I am located in Oregon. Which kinda sucks for me since I'm really passionate about reptiles, who require hot environments! Hahaha


----------



## SamBobCat (May 9, 2014)

@Josh how much experience do you have with Ty Parks?


----------



## SamBobCat (May 13, 2014)

@RickyNo is Loki a blue?


----------

